# Clicker Training for Companion Birds



## Wiki (Feb 25, 2012)

In February 2016 I was invited to give a talk to a group of serious bird breeders about clicker training. In the audience were people with 600+ budgies so for me to come out and talk about my 1 budgie was always going to be interesting.

I wanted to share with you all the talk that I did, so I've converted my presentation into a series of images. There are videos included, most of which are from YouTube, so I'll link to those directly when they appear.

Slide 1 by Wikibudgie, on Flickr

Slide 2 by Wikibudgie, on Flickr

Slide 3 by Wikibudgie, on Flickr

Slide 4 by Wikibudgie, on Flickr

Slide 5 by Wikibudgie, on Flickr

Direct link to Video: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XbqIvfdSlG8"]Truman Cape Parrot - Clicker Conditioning First Time - YouTube[/nomedia]

Slide 6 by Wikibudgie, on Flickr

Slide 7 by Wikibudgie, on Flickr

Slide 8 by Wikibudgie, on Flickr

Direct link to Video: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_UfmycAauxs&t=4s"]Tricky Wiki 2 - YouTube[/nomedia]

Slide 9 by Wikibudgie, on Flickr

Slide 10 by Wikibudgie, on Flickr

Slide 11 by Wikibudgie, on Flickr

Direct link to Video: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SmsNHV6aDpk"]Growing Up Giraffe- Target Training - YouTube[/nomedia]

Slide 12 by Wikibudgie, on Flickr

Direct link to Video: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EhbLCadRZS0"]Wombat Training at Perth Zoo - YouTube[/nomedia]

Slide 13 by Wikibudgie, on Flickr

Slide 13 BONUS Video by Wikibudgie, on Flickr

Slide 14 by Wikibudgie, on Flickr

Slide 15 by Wikibudgie, on Flickr

Direct link to Video: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I6Lj0N6kQes"]Wiki Earns His Wings - YouTube[/nomedia]

Slide 16 by Wikibudgie, on Flickr

Slide 17 by Wikibudgie, on Flickr

Slide 18 by Wikibudgie, on Flickr

Direct link to Video: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GP172N6RWWA"]Wiki's Trick Medley (Abridged Version) - YouTube[/nomedia]

Slide 19 by Wikibudgie, on Flickr


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*AnnMarie,

This is a wonderful presentation and training tool.

I always recommend your threads to those looking to train their budgies and this will be a much welcomed addition to the repertoire.

Thank you so much for sharing your work with the Talk Budgies members!*


----------



## Pegg (Jun 7, 2011)

Great presentation! 
I wish I had of seen this when Banana was younger.


----------



## shanebudgie (Feb 5, 2016)

absolutely wonderful advice and helpful techniques indeed.this will go a long way for me and anyone wanting to use these training techniques.thanks so much for sharing.blessings


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

AnnMarie, 

What a wonderful post! I know it truly will be a help to any and all members who wish to explore this level of bonding and training. 

Thank you so much for posting this, it's a great resource to the forums! :hug:


----------



## Wiki (Feb 25, 2012)

Thanks for the kind words everyone - it was great to be able to share the concepts with a group of bird nuts who come at things from the breeding/keeping/aviary side.

I'm going to add a few more things in as I go, as the presentation was a lot of talking based on the text in the slides. I'm happy to answer any questions you might have about anything in the slides.


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

This is wonderful.


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Annmarie your clicker training will help a lot of members. This is really good..


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Thanks for posting this, I have to start this training with one of my Linnies and I am reading everything I can before I start this.:thumbsup:


----------

